# Bremsprobleme mit Sram Guide R



## sliderider (13. August 2016)

Ich habe ein Radon Slide Carbon 9.0 Jg. 2015 und hatte jetzt schon 3x Totalausfall der hinteren Bremse aufgrund Überhitzung (= meine Einschätzung des Problems). Nach 3-4 Minuten Pause und etwas Pumpen mit dem Bremshebel war die Bremswirkung wieder da (auch der Druckpunkt war wieder ähnlich wie vorher). Dass jede Bremse mal überfordert sein kann, kann ich mir ja vorstellen, aber meiner Meinung nach passiert das zu früh und ist nicht vertrauenserweckend für weitere Abfahrten. Die Bremsbeläge sind original SRAM, die mit dem Bike ausgeliefert wurden. Mein Gewicht ist 70 kg.
Was kann man tun, damit dies nicht passiert (ausser weniger bremsen)?
Danke für Eure Tipps!


----------



## Swooprider24 (14. August 2016)

Ne shimano zee ran bauen. Ansonsten mal entlüften. Könnte sein das sich Luft im System ausdehnt und die lässt sich bekanntlich ewig komprimieren ohne Kraft weiter zu geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sliderider (14. August 2016)

Danke für die Empfehlung! Kann es denn sein, dass man ein  Entlüftungsproblem hat und sich dies nur bei außerordentlicher Beanspruchung zeigt? Da würde ich erwarten, dass man das bei jedem Bremsvorgang spüren müsste. Und im Normalbetrieb bin ich ja zufrieden. Und wie würde ein Wechsel auf Shimano aussehen? Geht das, nur hinten auszutauschen und vorne auf Sram zu bleiben? Die Vorderbremse hat mich ja noch nie im Stich gelassen...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. August 2016)

sliderider schrieb:


> Danke für die Empfehlung! Kann es denn sein, dass man ein  Entlüftungsproblem hat und sich dies nur bei außerordentlicher Beanspruchung zeigt? Da würde ich erwarten, dass man das bei jedem Bremsvorgang spüren müsste. Und im Normalbetrieb bin ich ja zufrieden. Und wie würde ein Wechsel auf Shimano aussehen? Geht das, nur hinten auszutauschen und vorne auf Sram zu bleiben? Die Vorderbremse hat mich ja noch nie im Stich gelassen...



Hi,

bitte unbedingt die Bremse entlüften (lassen) und ggf. neues Öl rein. Die SRAM Guide hat DOT Öl als Bremsmedium welches hydroskopisch ist und somit von Natur aus mit der Zeit Wasser zieht. Sobald dies der Fall ist oder Luft im System ist, macht sich dies durch einen wandernden Druckpunkt bemerkbar. Viele Hersteller empfehlen bei DOT Bremsen sogar den Wechsel 1x jährlich.

Gruß, Andi

P.S.: bitte in Zukunft vorhandene Threads nutzen damit es übersichtlich bleibt


----------



## sliderider (15. August 2016)

Hallo Andi,
Danke für die Erklärung. Werde mal das Öl wechseln und entlüften und dann berichten. Wegen dem Thread... das werde ich fürs nächsten Mal beherzigen. Bin noch Neuling ;-)


----------



## sliderider (5. November 2016)

Also, wie angesagt habe ich die Bremsflüssigkeit ersetzt und  Bremsen entlüftet. Bin nachher 3 Tage Lenzerheide gefahren und hatte nie einen Ausfall. Scheint also die Ursache gewesen zu sein (unter https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bremsflüssigkeit ist auch eine gute Erklärung zum nachlesen).

Vielen Dank nochmals für den Tipp.


----------

